# dell.ucm.exe process? cant find it on google



## mtb211

Does anyone know exactly what process this is... I can not find a definitive answer on google or file.net

Its using 38 k of memory so its bugging me that I really dont know what it is... can anyone help me out a little bit?


----------



## johnb35

It's called Dell Universal Connection Manager software.  Read up on it, most likely you don't need it.  Just more bloatware software they install.


----------

